# black calvus and neon tetras? 40b



## Borsig (Nov 21, 2012)

Setting up a planted 40 breeder.

Will calvus prey on neon tetras or cardinals? Seems like the color combo would be nice, but I have the feeling the calvus woukd eat the tetras. *** never kept tangs before.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Calvus will mostly prey on small fish under 1-inch as they are an egg and fry predator. Also, don't know a lot about tetras, but I suspect the desired water parameters for each species in very different. Altolamps require hard water with a higher pH.


----------



## Borsig (Nov 21, 2012)

My PH is naturally hard. Looking for something to add color to a planted 40B. Was thinking calvus and tetras would be a neat combo.


----------



## BratmanXj (Feb 11, 2013)

I've kept a handful of Black Neon Tetras or Zebra Danios around just to keep tanks cycled. When I had Calvus they were juveniles and didn't bother the 4-5 in a 30 long. I've also kept brichardi-type, cylindricus, judiochromis, and various shell dwellers with no problems. As Razzo stated make sure you have a "jumbo" tetra that is over 1".


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

It would be pretty rare for an Altolamprologus to prey on open water swimming fish. The answer to your question depends on the size of calvus and the size of the tetras... having said that, Neon Dwarf Rainbows are your better option.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Borsig said:


> My PH is naturally hard. Looking for something to add color to a planted 40B. Was thinking calvus and tetras would be a neat combo.


When you say, "My PH is naturally hard" can you be more specific?


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

At some stage I wanted to breed calvus, and thought I'd better give them some space. So I put a pair that had previously bred for me in a 10G into a 75G. With just a pair of calvus the tank wasn't much to look at, and the calvus where not coming out much, so I thought I'd put some dithers with them. The tank was also heavily planted, so I thought the dithers would have plenty of cover. I tried various types of guppies that I managed to pick up as large breeding groups at local auctions. Especially the females were easily twice as large as a neon tetra. None of the guppies lasted long in the tank. I'd say a maximum of two weeks. Every morning I would do a head count and some were missing. Other cichlids, even small ones like Juli marlieri 'Gombe' will hold their own with calvus, but they are definitely predatory fish. They have huge mouth and will eat what fits in there. If you get the neons cheap, there isn't much lost in trying, because there is always a chance that your calvus are lazy and won't bother them, but I would not want to be a neon in a calvus tank, personally


----------



## Borsig (Nov 21, 2012)

Razzo said:


> Borsig said:
> 
> 
> > My PH is naturally hard. Looking for something to add color to a planted 40B. Was thinking calvus and tetras would be a neat combo.
> ...


About 8.0-8.2 out of the tap, with a high KH.

I need to test it again honestly - Its been a year

I dont think Id want to be a neon tetra in any tank, LOL. They dont live long in the first place it seems.


----------

